# Young pigeon coloration.



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

My 1 year old, pure white girl had 2 babies with my 3 year old, pure white boy one of the babies turned out like this:















Pretty sure the brown is recessive and each parent was heterozygous for it. Is there a name for this type of coloration? His tail has some gray in it too.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, that is considered a red grizzle, beautiful bird.
Good Luck


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, i dont think that bird is a red grizzle the parents are pure white they do not look like grizzles i think that bird is a silver splash


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, i dont think that bird is a red grizzle the parents are pure white they do not look like grizzles i think that bird is a silver splash
> 
> Hello, The bird is white with red, making it a red grizzle, I don't see any silver, do you?


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

That’s him there in the corner of the box earlier this week. He looks a bit different from before he molted. The color is the same but he has a bit less on him.

I will try to get a good picture tomorrow.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

Here is him


----------

